# CPU Kühler Lüfter (Alpenföhn) Blasend oder Saugend?



## zocks (1. Dezember 2009)

*CPU Kühler Lüfter (Alpenföhn) Blasend oder Saugend?*

Was ist besser?

Z. Zeit mein Lüfter zieht die wärme von den Cpu Kühler ab (1tes Bild) richtung Hintere Lüfter des Gehäuses.
(Vorne ist noch ein Gehäuse Lüfter der frische luft durch die festplatten, richtung CPU Kühler blässt)

Heute tue ich den Lüfter austauschen und könnte dabei es umdrehen, also von die andere Seite blasend durch den Kühler und dann die hintere Lüfter tun die warme Lüft weiter nach draussen befördern. (2tes Bild wäre sowas)

Bild 1:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild2:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler Lüfter (Alpenföhn) Blasend oder Saugend?*

das erkärt einiges...^^  

Dreh bitte den Kühlerturm um 180° und drehe auch den Lüfter, sodass er in den Turm bläst. 

Grüße


----------



## zocks (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler Lüfter (Alpenföhn) Blasend oder Saugend?*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> das erkärt einiges...^^
> 
> Dreh bitte den Kühlerturm um 180° und drehe auch den Lüfter, sodass er in den Turm bläst.
> 
> Grüße



Hmmm. Komisch, da den Lüfter kamm schon so montiert das es Absaugt! daher dachte ich dass es so Ok ist.

Ok, werde es dann umdrehen, damm, muss ich gucken ob ich noch platzt habe, wie auf den Bild zu sehen, hängen da die Festplatten Kabeln, werde sie etwas mehr wiegen müssen.

Bringt es so ein gravierende Unterschied? Vor allem, wie gesagt, kamm Absaugend von Werk aus.

Danke für die Info


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler Lüfter (Alpenföhn) Blasend oder Saugend?*



> Hmmm. Komisch, da den Lüfter kamm schon so montiert das es Absaugt! daher dachte ich dass es so Ok ist.


 
Unglaublich!! Wo hast du denn bestellt?? 

Also nächstes mal baust du ja wohl selber deinen Rechner zusammen!!  ja das sollte anderesrum deutlich kühler werden. 

Daher auch deine hohen Temps!! Gottseidank hast du dieses Pic gepostet. 

Konntest du ja nicht wissen, dass die Leute die dir nen Rechner bauen selbst keinen Plan haben..


EDIT: ich sehe dein Case hat ein Problem das viele alte Bigtower haben. Sie sind zwar hoch, was aber nicht viel bringt, dafür aber nach hinten hin nicht tief genug. 

Mein Haf 922 "Midi-Tower" bietet mehr Platz als die meisten BigTower.. 

Besten Gruß


----------



## zocks (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler Lüfter (Alpenföhn) Blasend oder Saugend?*

@KaiHD7960xx

Ich habe doch selber den Rechner zusammengebaut, den Lüfter kamm auf den Kühler schon montiert in der verpackung!!! Also den Lüfter war auf den Kühler schon drauf und das gesammte Teil in der verpackung halt.

Das Pic hatte ich schon gepostet in den andere Thread 

Ja, hast das Problem gut erkannt wegen mein Chieftec 901  . Ein anderes Case wäre mittlerweile besser, aber ich habe soviel Arbeit in das alte Chieftec investiert, und wie auch erwähnt ist ein Limitiertes Lackiertes Design Stück, dass ich mich nicht so schnell davon trennen möchte. Muss mal die vorteile sehen, ich kann den DVD laufwerk Knopf drücken ohne mich bücken zu müssen 

Wegen den Luftstrom... Ich dachte, da , mehr oder weniger, die frische Luft schon von den Front-Case-Lüfter kommt, wäre das Absaugend und weiter nach hinten befordern schon ok so. Wenn ich es Heute ändere, dann tut den front-case-Lüfter die Luft direkt in den CPU Lüfter reinblasen, welche mit mehr kraft weiter fordert (was passiert eigentlich wenn den Lüfter vorne weniger luft fordern kann als der CPU Lüfter weiter fordern möchte, ensteht Vakum oder wie  ) durch den Kühler richtung back-case-Lüfter.

Naja, also durch den neue Nosiblocker+MX3 Leitwärmepaste und Umorientierung der CPU Lüfter musste ich am ende doch glatt 10 grad weniger haben, oder? 

nachtrag:



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Also nächstes mal baust du ja wohl selber deinen Rechner zusammen!!  ja das sollte anderesrum deutlich kühler werden.



da war mir nie so sicher da die Aussagen immer so unterschiedlich sind, sogar jemand 5 grad weniger hatte bei absaugend statt blassend. Aber scheint wohl von die Form und Material des Kühlers abhängig zu sein.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler Lüfter (Alpenföhn) Blasend oder Saugend?*

10°C kann sein. 

Du machst dir übrigens zu viele Gedanken.. kannst du die HDDs nicht per Adapter eiinfach oben in zwei 5,25" Schächte bauen??

P.S. ich hätte auch noch ein HDD Expansionkit anzubieten, hab's seit 1Monat(mit Rechnung), falls Interesse per PN..^^


----------



## Dr.Speed (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler Lüfter (Alpenföhn) Blasend oder Saugend?*

Kai hat absolut recht und die 10°C weniger kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen. Bei mir musste ich den Kühler nur um 90° drehen. Ich habe selber auch einen Groß Clock´ner.


----------



## zocks (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler Lüfter (Alpenföhn) Blasend oder Saugend?*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> 10°C kann sein.
> 
> Du machst dir übrigens zu viele Gedanken.. kannst du die HDDs nicht per Adapter eiinfach oben in zwei 5,25" Schächte bauen??
> 
> P.S. ich hätte auch noch ein HDD Expansionkit anzubieten, hab's seit 1Monat(mit Rechnung), falls Interesse per PN..^^



Sehr cooles Teil. Also in die obere Reihen habe ich meine 320 GB festplatte für OS und Programme. Die 2 untere sind jeweils 1 T für Daten. Also müsste 3 Oben einbringen, könnte gerade so gehen.

Ich habe sie unten eingebaut damit durch den front Lüfter gut gekühlt werden und somit lange und sicher leben können, daten schützen hat höchste priorität ^^ . Die Festplatte in den Obere fächer hat sogar ein 80 mm Papst Lüter die von unten drauf blässt  . Wollte vermeiden zuviele festplaten oben haben wegen verstaute wärme.

Eventuell mit dein Teil , welche ein Lüfter hat, könnte es gehen. Aber ehrlich gesagt, Habe ich zur zeit nicht mehr viel Zeit und habe letzte Woche eine bedenkliche Zeit schon drauf Investiert um den Zusammen zubauen mit die neue Komponenten. Daher werde ich erstmal zusehen dass ich die Kabeln etwas mehr wiegen kann damit den Lüfter passt.

Irgendwann, warscheinlich habe ich wieder Zeit und Kraft mein Cheiftec zu Otimieren oder mir ein anderes Case zu holen 



Dr.Speed schrieb:


> Kai hat absolut recht und die 10°C weniger kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen. Bei mir musste ich den Kühler nur um 90° drehen. Ich habe selber auch einen Groß Clock´ner.



Kühler drehen Ok, aber den Lüfter müsstest du nicht umdrehen? hat er von Werk aus geblasen?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler Lüfter (Alpenföhn) Blasend oder Saugend?*



> 80 mm Papst Lüter


 ich habe auch einen 80mm Papst-Lüfte in dem HDD-Kit verbaut, der alte war zu laut.. Ist schwierig vernünftige 80mmmlüfter zu finden..^^

Ich werde meine Festplatte wieder nach unten bauen direkt vor den großen 200mm Lüfter..

Ich wollte eigentlich den Festplattekäfig rausnehmen, habe mich aber dann doch dagegen entschieden..


----------



## zocks (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler Lüfter (Alpenföhn) Blasend oder Saugend?*

*lach* Wie es sehe, deine Empfehlung die HDDs nach oben zu bringen, ist weniger eine empfehlung und grenzt eher an ein marketing versucht um dein Käfig los zu werden, *lach* da du wohl die gleiche Ansichten/Philosophie hast wie ich, was die Postierung der HDDs angeht


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler Lüfter (Alpenföhn) Blasend oder Saugend?*

ne bei dir wollt ich es vorschlagen weil du unten so wenig platz vorm kühler hast 

aber vl baue ich es in nen anderen rechner mal sehen.. ^^


----------

